# Make Up For Ever face & body foundation



## elleread (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello all, 

I'd really love to try MUFE's Face & Body foundation as I keep hearing great things about it but as it's near as dammit impossible to get hold of in the UK, I'll have to order it online and need some advice in choosing the right shade. 

I'm very pale, cool/neutral (slightly pinkish) undertones, with some redness in the cheeks. Best match I've found so far is Face Atelier's Ultra Foundation in Porcelain. About NW15 in MAC. Bobbi Brown's Moisture Rich in Porcelain is close but a little too pale and 'beige-y'. Bourjois 10-hour Sleep Effect 72 Rose Clair is close too but maybe a teeny bit too pink! 

Can anyone who's used it give me some advice? 

TIA!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 23, 2008)

The MA who did a makeover on me used it but I have no idea which shade she used. I'm guessing you'd need Pink Porcelain 38 or Pink 36. I use another of their foundations but they don't use the same shades.


----------



## gohgoomah (Apr 24, 2008)

EDIT-

oops i misread Simply Elegant's post -_-; not 36, i meant 34 would be too dark for you. 20 is more of a yellow undertoned (i believe it's the lightest yellow undertone) and then you have the new shades of 38 and 36 as Simply Elegant mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not too familiar with the brand of foundations you have mentioned (minus MAC of course haha) - maybe if you had a photo under natural light? or perhaps other brands that you can think of that you were color matched to? sorry for the confusion!



face and body? i think 36 would be too dark for you, it was on the dark side for me during the summer and i'm a nc30. i'd rather think i'd recommend you the shade 20 on f&b, but that's me personally. nothing's going to beat trying the products on yourself. if not, try heading over to makeupalley.com, i believe the ladies there may be able to help you out as well


----------



## elleread (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey thanks for that, I asked on makepupalley too and it was reckoned F&B in shade 20 was around an NC20 in MAC, so i think that may be a bit too dark and too yellow for me. I'm thinking the 38 might be a better match for NW15.
It's so frustrating not being able to try a sample here in the UK! 
Or, does anyone know where I could...?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 24, 2008)

I called the NY MUFE store to talk to them and they talked about shades with me and they're sending me samples. Maybe you could try calling this store in London to do the same?

Stores and resellers MAKE UP FOR EVER PROFESSIONAL over the world


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you paler than MAC NW15? (slightly I suppose)

If you are, then I'd suggest number 2. I have 2 bottles of it, and though I'm usually NW15, I find that it's a tiny bit too light on me- and a little too pink, seeing as how my neck is yellow toned- the comparison makes it seem like my face = too pink I guess. 

I honestly think number 2 should be right if you fit the above description- the only reason I've stopped using it is because I figured I want to match my neck and not have a pink face + yellow neck =\ I really should start using it again though...

It's a beautiful foundation though- Although I own both the 191 foundation brush and the 187, I'd have to say that the 187 gives the most beautiful finish. Hope you find your match!!!


----------



## elleread (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you Crystal- that's really helpful- does anyone know how #2 compares to #38? One's called Porcelain, one's Pink Porcelain. I don't think I'm paler than NW15 but it's hard to know for sure as I don't use MAC foundations (any more- used to have HyperReal NC100- too pale/yellow, and SFF NW20- too dark/orange!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The store in London is for trade/professional only really, and while I could go in, they don't send out samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, maybe it's just not going to be!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 24, 2008)

Mhm, it's really difficult to say which shade would be best for you. #2 is definitely darker than either 36 or 38. I use 38 and find MAC's 15 range already a bit too dark. 38 is a perfect match for me (but I've always found that MAC turns orange and thus darkens a lot on my skin, whereas MUFE stays just as it starts out). So maybe this means 38 would be too pale for you ... I'm sorry, without a picture it's hard to tell.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 25, 2008)

*faints* there's something lighter than #2?! wow... that must be really really pale =\
Depending on the MAC foundation, some of them are about right on me... some are a little dark (all NW15). From the sounds of it, you should be around the NW15 range? 

Just a note that the foundation colour is NOTABLY different in the bottle as compared to on skin application. My number 2 looks really really dark in the bottle, but is definately paler than my skin colour once it's on! If it helps, I can also do Stila 10 watts (yup it's yellow toned, but I wanna match my neck haha). Stila 20 watts is gives my face a little more colour.

I typically use MSF Natural in Light for my foundation, though I'm considering Light Medium (which is of course... a little too dark, but I want yellowness dammit lol).

HTH!


Edited to add: do you use the MUFE full cover concealer at all? If you can tell me your colour in that, I might be able to help a little more. I use number 2 in the concealer atm.

_If you really want, and you're willing to wait a little, PM me and I'll check how much it costs to send stuff to the UK and send a small sample of mine to you, if you're willing to cover the postage etc_. I know the pain you're going through lol. There is NO MUFE at ALL in this country, and just... ARGHH... I had to buy it online and internationally and it was soo hard trying to figure which one my colour match is.


----------



## elleread (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah.... #2 sounds about right maybe! I've never used the MUFE concealer, but I do use MAC's MSF natural in Light and it's perfect on me.
The #2 swatch looks really dark on the MUFE website, but if like you say it shows up much paler when on the skin, that's good to know! 
Crystal- will PM you!


----------



## MsPsylocke (Nov 17, 2013)

My lady I'm an NW15-20 in the warmer months I would go with Mufe F&B in 38 or 36 the #2 will be way to dark on you. Mufe is like MAC if you're an NW you have pink undertones NC yellow therefore in Mufe you would want the 36 which is for pink undertones or the 38 which is for deep pink undertones. Do not go yellow it will make you pink.

  Hi ladies I'm from MUA and I found this lovely site and I had to chime in when you're paying $$ or Pounds for a goo foundation it should match. To me you sound like a cool toned lady so go with the 36 or 38 depending on how pink your natural skin is. I bet 36 will be perfect for you. Best of luck pretty lady!


----------

